# Black beauty vs black diamond, are they the same thing?



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, you can use it.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

looks like the same product, though obviously Ive never used it


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Never used it in a tank but ive used black beauty as blasting sand and id imagine itsthe same as black diamond. Only thing to watch out for is its a sharp sand... if youre looking for something smoother, run it through a sand blaster once or twice to knock the edges down


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

I use it. I just setup a tank with the black beauty coal slag. It's a little sharp, but Eco-Complete cut my hands more.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

grizzly_a said:


> I use it. I just setup a tank with the black beauty coal slag. It's a little sharp, but Eco-Complete cut my hands more.


Which one did you get, medium, fine, or extra fine?


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

16-30 grit. I wanted enough heft to hold down larger plants.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's a close up of the Black Beauty product that I got in bulk. As you can see it's got some off-black (looks like olive color to me) mixed in there with the black.
(The distortion at the bottom is due to the angle of the camera and the glass)


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

philipraposo1982 said:


> http://www.blackbeautyabrasives.com/products/black-beauty-original-abrasives.php
> 
> I can't get black diamond here in Ontario Canada, but I think I can get this stuff. Its coal slag and appears to be similar to black diamond blasting sand hut I am unsure.
> 
> Anyone use this stuff?


I use black beauty in my tanks. No problems at all. Grab the 20-40 medium grade stuff.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## TropicsTank (Apr 30, 2015)

Where are you gonna be getting this stuff from as Im also from Ontario?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I still have to call them
But I looked up dealers and there is one for black beauty in Mississauga


----------



## TropicsTank (Apr 30, 2015)

Are you in the Ottawa area?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

No, I am from pickering


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Hi! I'm new to this. Can I use blasting sand as my entire substrate or should I mix it with something if I go that route? I have a 55 Gallon and I'm going low tech at least at first.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going to use it on its own. You can mix it though if you want.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

philipraposo1982 said:


> I am going to use it on its own. You can mix it though if you want.


Thanks!


----------

